# I have just published my first Sci-fi book!



## Black Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello! 
I am not new to writing short stories, but this time I decided to reach for something greater. After more than ten years of compiling notes and story ideas - I published my first book on Amazon.com. It is a sci-fi space opera and I am planning on publishing a whole series of books. I am pretty new to this and had a lot of trouble since English is my third language. I hope you will enjoy my work and like the characters.
Stay safe and have a nice, productive day!


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello and welcome to Wf and congratulations on publishing your book.  It is always nice to see another fellow writer find us here at writing forums, however we do have some rules that keep the peace around here, one of which is our ten post rule, this means that any new member like yourself must make ten valid posts, these are any posts made in the open forums such as prose, poetry, non-fiction, writing discussions and introduce yourself. Let us get to know you and you'll find that along the way you get to kow us a bit better too. I look forward to reading some of you own writing. 

And if you have any questions please do not hesitate to shout.


----------



## ArianSpirit (Feb 18, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 18, 2018)

Thank you for the greeting and advice! I have already pm-ed PiP and hope to soon see my book on your list.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 18, 2018)

Black Knight said:


> Thank you for the greeting and advice! I have already pm-ed PiP and hope to soon see my book on your list.



Awesome, I also hope to see it there soon. I look forward to you making full member status also and showing us more of your own work. Have you had a chance to explore much of wf yet?


----------



## TuesdayEve (Feb 18, 2018)

Hello Black Knight, 
Congratulations on the book... and discovering the 
Forums. There’s all kinds discussions, including 
publishing as well posting your work and reading others.
Welcome


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello!
I was wondering, how soon after you publish does your book get in the forum's bookstore?


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello!
I am hard at work on my second book of the Starshatter series. I hope to have some free time soon and be able to check more of your forum!


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 20, 2018)

Black Knight said:


> Hello!
> I was wondering, how soon after you publish does your book get in the forum's bookstore?



Dark knight,nI wouldn't know how long it takes to be put in the bookstore, but I would say that our admins can be a trifle busy at times and will sort this out when they have time. It could even be that you have yet to make the ten post quota to become a full member, that is delaying this. Have you explored our forums yet?


----------



## Thaumiel (Feb 20, 2018)

Black Knight said:


> Hello!
> I was wondering, how soon after you publish does your book get in the forum's bookstore?



Hey, that'll be down to me. In the past I've noticed a small number of authors who've only joined to advertise their book but not actually posted on the site, which kind of defeats the idea of having a member's bookstore. In light of this I'll only be putting your info in once you've made it past 'New Member' status (only need to get 10 posts) at the very least and maybe stuck around for a little bit/few more posts.

Oh, and welcome! Might I suggest you take a look at writer of the year if you get a chance? It has links to a number of pieces from 2017 that were voted best of the month they were posted by other members.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, I want to post more, but right now I have been touched by my Muse. The flow of ideas and speed of my writing is unbelievable! I've searched for a forum like this one for the past month.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 20, 2018)

Black Knight said:


> Hi, I want to post more, but right now I have been touched by my Muse. The flow of ideas and speed of my writing is unbelievable! I've searched for a forum like this one for the past month.



It's all about ballance BK, finding the time to write our own stuff, live our own lives and also help our fello members here. Even just sharing some words of encouragement about a story can make the world of difference, to some.


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 20, 2018)

Indeed! I can't wait till am able to post freely! I also have an epic fantasy to complete it I need this book to succeed. I plan on keeping others in the loop here and offer my help to anyone I can.


----------



## H.Brown (Feb 20, 2018)

Sounds like a good plan BK. What is your epic fantasy about?


----------



## Black Knight (Feb 20, 2018)

It took me more than fourteen years to conceptualize and create both the Starshatter universe and Krart. I have multiple notes, cataloged and lined up, all ready to be made into books. Krart is an epic fantasy setting, dark yes, but also full of hope. It is a world ravaged by magical weather and terrible monsters, with undead walking among the living as part of society.
I know, one might finds similarities with something else (very popular these days) but when I wrote it all those years ago, I had nothing to draw inspiration from but my own imagination. I will post some introduction material later. As I said earlier, the only thing that stopped me from writing full time was severe lack of funds. There are people around the world who want for nothing but spend their days doing nothing and then there is me...


----------



## Black Knight (Mar 11, 2018)

H.Brown said:


> It's all about ballance BK, finding the time to write our own stuff, live our own lives and also help our fello members here. Even just sharing some words of encouragement about a story can make the world of difference, to some.


Since I am not able to post anywhere else on the forum I will share some of my shorts here.


----------

